# Wisconsin Musky trip



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just got back from Northern Wisconsin on a partial fishing/visiting relative trip...the visiting relative part took its tole...lol. Did manage to fish two mornings, one evening and all day Saturday. Fished two good lakes, but boat traffic and intermitent storms made it tough...anyway, enough excuses managed six strikes, 4 hookups and 2 fish landed...one on one of my Hey Cisco baits the other on a Poe's giant jackpot walk the dog style bait (awesome bait by the way) which I will be making something similar soon....Here are some fish pics....first one is 37 inches next one is 40, nothing huge but lots of fun....did lose a high 40s fish on the Giant Jackpot right at the boat.....



















Hope everybody is having a good fishing summer....

Rod


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice job on the skies. Top photo looks like round lake?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The first one looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice job! Two nice fish, pretty green color on the second one.
Not to hijack, but have you ever used a Weagle before and if so does it compare to a Poe?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Muskyman,

Actually, I have used a Weagle and they are better for hooking fish because they are heavier and don't "blow out" when a fish hits from below. They also have three hooks....but the Giant Jackpot really has a totally different sound and I think thats why I like them so much....it really is a trade off...I am going to try and incorporate both into one bait when I make some...stay tuned.

sisezz73,

The first one is Butternut Lake near Park Falls and the other one is Clear Lake near Mercer....

Rod


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have thrown Zara Spooks for Bass, but haven't tried a Walk the Dog bait for Ski's yet.
Good luck on your baits, keep us posted.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You should be proud of the fact that you went to new water and did that well. Not everyone can do that.

Great job and great story, Rod.

That second fish has a shot of gold on its back that showed up in the picture. Beautiful.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very nice. I've been thinking of ways to talk up the virtues of Wisconsin for a family vacation. lol


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great story and i love the color of those fish awesome


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod nice fish! What beautiful country up there. I love the color of the fish. I am seeing how the fish vary in their markings from lake to lake.

John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking fishies...and a nice story to go along with it! WTG


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Great job on the Wisconsin fish Rod. I really know what you mean about family , and fishing time. My kid's had me going in so many different direction's ,my time on the water was very limited. Now ,here's the bummer. I was just 20 minutes from Mercer, in Boulder Junction for our vacation last week! We could have had quite the lure field testing session.
Oh well, I'll have to fish that much harder in the Fall.

Douglas


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Beautiful fish! Nice catches


----------



## keram (Mar 29, 2008)

beauty fish, congrats


----------

